

Snapchat is raising another $55M, with a $2B valuation - louhong
http://venturebeat.com/2013/12/05/who-needs-facebook-snapchat-is-raising-another-55m-with-a-2b-valuation/

======
Mankhool
Would someone more informed that I am about VC please explain why this is a
better move than taking $3B or $4B in cash?

------
001sky
_Snapchat’s latest raise comes just a few weeks after The Wall Street Journal
reported the company was looking to raise $200 million with a valuation of $3
to $4 billion. One company named in the rumors was China’s Tencent Holdings,
which would love to be a part of a growing American tech company like
Snapchat._

